# upgradeability of the Versa engine?



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

I am itching to do some tuning to my loved car of 2 years now.... however Im concerned with things of diminishing returns with a car that starts with 122 HP

I already have an AEM Cold air intake that is pretty nice... but should I go much further? I mean... its an economy car :/ is it worth upgrading and tuning?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Depends. What kind of numbers are you looking for?


----------



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Depends. What kind of numbers are you looking for?


~180-200bhp would make me a happy man if I can keep the car N/A


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats going to be hard to achieve. Some guy on another forum made 113whp with cai and exhaust, and with roughly 15% drivetrain loss thats about 129.9bhp. Theres aftermarket intake manifolds that dyno'd 17whp more. So if he had the aluminum intake manifold he would be roughly around 149.5bhp. Which isnt bad. I think theres a header in the making also.


----------



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh wow, intake manifold has a bigger effect that I thought

Well I already have the AEM CAI 

I might go for suspension first seeing as thats what I am most unhappy with


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

XFreeRollerX said:


> Oh wow, intake manifold has a bigger effect that I thought
> 
> Well I already have the AEM CAI
> 
> I might go for suspension first seeing as thats what I am most unhappy with


The manifolds are still prototypes i think. There might be some for sale for about $800 or more.


----------

